# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مبدا عمل الاكياس الهوائية الامامية

## مدحت

نناقش في هذه الحلقة كيفية عمل الأكياس الهوائية الأمامية في السيارات ومكدى الحماية الذي توفره للسائقين
فقد صممت الأكياس الهوائية لحماية الرأس والرقبة والصدر من الاصطدام بالتابلوه أو عجلة القيادة أو الزجاج الأمامي عند تعرض السيارة لصدمات أمامية ، لكنها غير مصممة لتنتفخ في حالة الصدمات الخلفية أو الجانبية أو عند انقلاب السيارة ، وعند حدوث صدمة أمامية معتبرة بالنسبة إلى المجس الأمامي ، يقوم المجس بإرسال إشارة كهربية تبدأ تفاعلا كيميائيا يؤدي إلى انتفاخ الكيس الهوائي بغاز نيتروجيني غير ضار  .. يحدث كل ذلك بسرعة تفوق طرفة العين 
ولأن الأكياس الهوائية تشتمل على فتحات فإنها تفرغ الغاز مباشرة بعد اصطدامها بالسائق ، وبالتالي فهي لا تحبس السائق أو تشل حركته . أما الدخان الذي قد يرى في السيارة بعد انتفاخ الكيس الهوائي فهو الغبار أو البودرة التي تتواجد على الكيس الهوائي لتسهيل حركة انتفاخه
هذا وتختلف الأكياس الهوائية فيما بينها في التصميم والأداء . فقد تختلف في سرعة التصادم التي ينتفخ الكيس عندها ، أو في سرعة وقوة الانتفاخ ، أو حجم وشكل الكيس الهوائي، أو الطريقة التي ينتفخ بها 
هل الأكياس الهوائية خطيرة ؟

صممت الأكياس الهوائية لحماية الأرواح ولتقليل الإصابات الخطيرة ، ولكي تؤدي الأكياس الهوائية وظيفتها بصورة سليمة لا بد أن تنتفخ بسرعة ، وتكون قوة الانتفاخ أقصى ما تكون في أول بوصتين أو ثلاث بوصات يقطعها الكيس الهوائي بعد خروجه من خلال غطاءه بادئا في الانتفاخ . هذه البوصات الثلاثة هي منطقة الخطر ، وبعدها تقل قوة انتفاخ الكيس الهوائي
لذلك فإن الراكب القريب من الكيس الهوائي بدرجة تجعله في "منطقة الخطر" سيتعرض لطاقة انتفاخ كافية لأن تسبب له إصابة بالغة وقد تؤدي إلى وفاته في أسوأ الأحوال . لكن إذا احتاط الراكب لنفسه بأن ربط حزام الأمان وجلس على بعد كاف من غطاء الكيس الهوائي فعندها لن يتعرض لقوة الانتفاخ وسيشكل الكيس له حاجز أمان
لقد كشفت بعض دراسات الحوادث على الطرق السريعة في الولايات المتحدة أنه حتى نهاية عام 1997 كان عدد المتوفين من جراء انتفاخ الكيس الهوائي هو 87 شخصا ، وعند مقارنة عدد المتوفين بعدد حالات الحوادث التي انتفخ فيها الكيس الهوائي في نفس الفترة والتي بلغت 1.800.000 حالة ، ندرك أنها نسبة ليست بالمخيفة . وقد أثبتت نفس الدراسات أن العامل المشترك في حالات الوفاة هذه أن أصحابها إما أنهم لم يكونوا رابطين لحزام الأمان أو أنهم كانوا مقتربين أكثر من اللازم من الكيس الهوائي عند انتفاخه

----------

